# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Vitaminen?

## sjakodemus

Beste leden van het nationale gezondheidsforum,


Ik zal mij kort voorstellen om niet teveel tijd in beslag te nemen. Mijn naam is Sjaak van der Veen en ik studeer economie in Alkmaar (Inholland). Mijn doel later is om deze opleiding te gebruiken om mensen te helpen en daar probeer ik nu al zoveel mogelijk mee bezig te zijn tijdens mijn opleiding.

Op het moment ben ik met een onderzoek bezig over de supplementenmarkt en ookal ben ik nog maar kort bezig, zie ik al wat verbijsterende dingen. 

Wisten jullie dat er jaarlijk 696 miljoen euro in Nederland wordt omgezet in vitamines, mineralen en kruiden?

Dat er aanbieders zijn die het zelfde product onder een andere naam tegen een andere prijs verkopen? 

Graag hoor ik jullie mening hierover en ik hoop dat jullie mij misschien zouden willen helpen in mijn onderzoek door onderstaande enquete in te vullen? Het duurt ongeveer 2 minuten en hierna zitten er geen haken of ogen aan, ik zal u niet via de e-mail hierna lastig vallen of iets dergelijks. U helpt alleen een student die graag de waarheid aan het licht wilt brengen. De uitkomsten zal ik natuurlijk met u delen.

http://www.thesistools.com/web/?id=293913

----------

